# IBS worse after antibiotics



## hannahstewart (Aug 14, 2017)

I've had IBS symptoms for years but was never diagnosed. On July 22nd, I started Cephalexin for a suspected uti. The diarrhea seemed usual like i always had it. After I noticed a normal stool that had white clumps in it, I got really suspicious. I googled up what it could mean and I came across c diff, which has done nothing but gave me anxiety. I started eating less and made myself feel nauseous from the thought of having it. I was having bowel movements around 4 to 5 times a day. I went to the emergency room and they took my blood and urine. They said they didn't think it was c diff and that my symptoms relate more to IBS. I felt relieved for a day there. I started getting paranoid again. I tried consuming more food than I have been for the past week and my stools have now been filled with a lot of mucus. So much more than I've noticed before. It's giving me really bad anxiety to where I don't want to eat anymore. My stools go from loose to watery. For example, I ate a few pizza rolls earlier and after like 5 to 10 minutes I had to immediately use the bathroom and it was watery with mucus. I also feel I'm having mucus discharging down there. I'm not sure what to do. I'm scared of c diff and I need some advice. I can't just call a doctor because I'm uninsured. I would have to go to the hospital if I think something is wrong. Has anyone else had this issue? Any information is helpful. I'm tired of being scared


----------

